

Risky Business #268 -- Bugcrowd.com: Outsource your bug bounty program? - caseyjohnellis
http://risky.biz/RB268

======
mjmckinnon
Awesome service, this one, I've participated in a couple of the Beta bounties
already as a pentester. Very well organised.

------
hayksaakian
How long have they been a landing page.

~~~
caseyjohnellis
hey, we've been a splash page since we started :) we've been focussed on
running bounties - but a website is in the works and should be up within a
week or two

~~~
caseyjohnellis
...a brochure website i mean. all the systems to run bounties have been in
place since we started.

------
yappare
nice platform for those trying to find more income+experiences :) and,i'm one
of them!

